# 18" Wheels



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Try the classified part of the forum and say wtb 18" ltz wheels, or try eBay, if not then try your dealership.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am also looking for them as well, just make a thread asking for them here: Cruze Parts

Ebay you will probably have better luck, or craigslist... I wouldn't do the dealer unless you have a lot of money to spare.


----------

